# About the reflector between the tails on the sentra....



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

On my 99 se-l there is a reflector piece in between my tails(on my trunk I assume you guys know what Im talking about) Is there a way i paint this or remove it or no?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*OMG!*

WHAT COLOR IS IT? IS IT LIKE GREY? CUZ IF IT IS ILL BUY IT FROM U OR TRADE IT FOR MINE. PLEASE LET ME KNOW


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: OMG!*



whiteb14 said:


> *WHAT COLOR IS IT? IS IT LIKE GREY? CUZ IF IT IS ILL BUY IT FROM U OR TRADE IT FOR MINE. PLEASE LET ME KNOW *


lol.....


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

:cheers: MP2050.... EXACTLY!


----------



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

No the reflector is red......MP2050 it looks like you painted your reflector white on the pic of your car at car domain. If so can you tell me what you did. Thanks.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Well you'll find plenty of info on painting the red yourself-I did at first but the white wont hold up with spray paint

It was then done by the shop that painted my whole car and it looks so much better and I was guaranteed it would hold like the car....


----------



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

How much would a shop charge just to get that one panel painted? Nothing exact just a estimated price range.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

are you sure you have an SE-L.... it sounds like you have a regular sentra... or one that was rear ended.


----------



## kristinspapi (Aug 29, 2002)

*well you could...*











Depending on your color you can add a vinyl decal across the center piece. I used black and it cleans and shines like the factory paint. In the end you can take off the vinyl if need be.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Nice job on your rear. Looks sweet. Where di you get the vinyl?


----------



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

Yes I have a SE-L. Not all se-l came with white blinker lights. Some came with orange. I know im not the smartest when it comes to cars but I know what kind of car im driving...atleast give me that.


----------



## kristinspapi (Aug 29, 2002)

*martpro11,*

of course you know what you're drivin' , me and my 350z hate when people mistake us for a 99 sentra GXE LE. It really gets to me and then i have to dustem'...........oh wait, i do drive a 99 sentra...my bad......j/k


I got the vinyl from a local speed shop. Just extra scrap so it wasn't much money$. I went for a new piece and they wanted an arm and leg so no new vinyl yet.


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

i've NEVER seen or heard of a se-l that didn't come with that piece. i HAVE heard that most places will replce it with the cheaper gxe rear section if the car gets in a wreck or something. 
did you buy the car new?

(not being rude, just saying that _that_ trunk panel is part of the styling you pay extra for with an se-l)


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

yea that was my impression as well


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

martpro11 said:


> *Yes I have a SE-L. Not all se-l came with white blinker lights. Some came with orange. I know im not the smartest when it comes to cars but I know what kind of car im driving...atleast give me that. *



I need to see a pic of this, because I'm almost 100% sure all 99 se-ls came with a clear turn signal.


----------



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

I dont have a digital camera to take a pic. It is a red 99 sentra se-l. It has orange turn signal lights and not white. If you dont believe me thats fine but Im telling you those are the lights it has. And IM 100% sure that some se-l came with orange tails instead of white.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah, 98's. Bro its not that I don't believe that you have them. What I do believe is that there not orginal's. I know for a fact that the 99 SE-L came with clear signals and the center is a carbon fiber look-a-like.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*....*

actually... ive never seen an se-l without the carbon fiber back but ive seen a white se-l with the red/amber tails and the carbon fiber rear... (or course that was only once).


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

martpro11 said:


> *I dont have a digital camera to take a pic. It is a red 99 sentra se-l. It has orange turn signal lights and not white. If you dont believe me thats fine but Im telling you those are the lights it has. And IM 100% sure that some se-l came with orange tails instead of white. *


Hey just to help U out a lttle bit here martpro...but I know this guy in my area with an SE-L that had the same problem as U...He got it from the dealer witht the red tooo.

I heard that recently he just got the Grayish piece from the dealer....so IM pretty sure U must have a point here-


----------

